# Dave's HO Raceway Modified T-Jet Challenge



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Dave's HO Raceway Modified T-Jet Challenge October 18 - April 11, 2009*

*October 18 starts our 19th year of racing in Southern Michigan.*

We are looking forward to our new class of Dash T-Jet Super Modified
Sprint Cars on our high banked 6-lane oval. 

Here is our set up:
http://www.daveshoraceway.com

Look us up when you are in the area, racing Saturdays 2:00
Door opens at 12:00
We got the parts, you need a driver !


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Mod T-Jet Under The Hood*











No Traction magnets

:woohoo:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Michigan Modified T-Jet Racing*










*Brad "SuperFist" Bences - Brent "BrentCorvette" Bences - John Sell*









__________________


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*New for 2008 / 2009 season, Dash Super Modified - Modified T-Jets.
Buck oval track racing.*









__________________


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice come back pics Brad. 
Can't wait to pull the trigger on the first race.
How about Johnny "outlaw" Sell and his cheater cut down wing.
Funny how you noticed....


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

*Not johnny*

:thumbsup:Would Johnny do that :dude:


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*What's Up HO - MOE :>)*

Moe you may see me at your race tomorrow. 
Chris gave me a boys night out pass....
:woohoo:

So what are we racing ? 


Can I show off my 2001 trophy ? LOL

:dude:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Me, Brent & Casey are gonna stop buy at noon if you want to ride with us.

__________________


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Dash Super Modified T-Jets on the Buck oval track. 10/25/08*









__________________


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Dave,Nice lineup,Tom


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

*Go Fast*

:thumbsup:THEY LOOK FAST HOW ABOUT THE RACE REPORT 
WHO WINS 

I LIKE THE YELLOW ONE:woohoo:


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Undefeated John Sell Wins 10 Mod T-Jet Races In a Row*

*Johnny (racing) Sell will be looking for his 11th Modified T-Jet win Saturday December 27.* _The Scorpion Buck track is wired to John's head._ Leading Brent Bences, 08' cup champ by 198 points. Each point is = to 1 lap. That means John
leads by 198 laps. John has 2,289 laps to 2nd place Brent 2,091. 
We race 30 minutes, 6/5 minute heats. 
A 200 lap race on our 10 turn road course = pulling your trigger a minimal of 2,000 times in a race. 
Then we go to the oval and pull some more !
:thumbsup:

www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Tim from Taylor, Michigan Wins His First Race*










*Tim with Mountain Dew in hand, from team Taylor got his first win ! 

I knew he could do it. Modified T-Jets on the buck track.*

http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

GREAT job Tim , Now get that next one,


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

*The place*

For u t-jet fans this is a great place to race and see how to work on cars

John ,:dude: Brad,(S.F.) Brent, and the old man (Dave) himself may show u a thing or two ON GETTING your car working right.

GREAT much @ Daves 

They race on Sat @ 2:00 stop bye and give it a try :thumbsup:


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*4 weeks left to get a piece of these guys*



[email protected]&MRACEWAY said:


> For u t-jet fans this is a great place to race and see how to work on cars
> 
> John ,:dude: Brad,(S.F.) Brent, and the old man (Dave) himself may show u a thing or two ON GETTING your car working right.
> 
> ...












http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

And don't forget Kevin , Jermey, Russ, they got it down


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

*Lets Race*

:thumbsup:Good Luck to all, I Am working on a new car to run at your place.
Hope to make it up there to take a good ss wiping from my race friends 

Go Johnny(North Adams King) Sell that was a good day


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

[email protected]&MRACEWAY said:


> :thumbsup:Good Luck to all, I Am working on a new car to run at your place.
> Hope to make it up there to take a good ss wiping from my race friends
> 
> Go Johnny(North Adams King) Sell that was a good day


Sounds like a fun time.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Congratulations !*



resinmonger said:


> Sounds like a fun time.


It is freaking blast !

Resin - congratulations on your 1000 post :thumbsup:










*Here is a virtual cake for you..... *

*Moose from Ft. Wayne, grinning serving cake, is the guy who got us up to speed racing T-Jets.... *

http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*SuperFist 4/18/09*

*Speed Crazed Moron*








__________________


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Another Great Race Season Ends with a BANG !*










Another great race season with a great group of HO racers. 

We shot guns after the race, as if we didn't pull enough trigger ! 

Pics and stats are now updated :thumbsup: 

www.daveshoraceway.com

----------------------------

Richfield Ohio HO Slot Car Show










That's Kevin in the front checking out a JL car. Thanks for the PIC SF !

I recommend this show to any HO enthusiast.... the perfect road trip after 26 weeks of racing.........

http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------

